# power steering pump for hydralics



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a 2n Ford and would like to use it to rake but need a way to raise and lower my wheel rake.It is a Vermeer wr22 with the outside 4 wheels removed to make smaller wind rows for square baler.

So was wondering if I add a power steering pump and tank for fluid if the pump would work?

I know they make a PTO pump but they are a lot more expensive than a $47 steering pump.

John


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think the pto hydraulic pump off of the older IH cyclo planters is a power steering pump off of a truck. Not real sure though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

most power steering pumps have a very low GPM, it would raise your wheel rake alright, you'll just have to stop on the ends and wait a bit for it to raise. Also you'll might need an external pressure relief, not only will your GPM be lucky to be a few gallons a minute, but too much pressure will ruin the pump. Most steering gears or racks have internal pressure reliefs.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

A powersteering pump from a gm truck with hydra-boost brakes will work awsome! Make sure it is driven at engine speed not pto speed. Most p/s pumps have varible volume and ALL have built in reliefs!(this is what is under the nut the hi preassure hose attaches to) they also have flow regulators inside that can be modified to yield as much as 8gpm plus. 
The pump shaft needs to spin at least 2000 rpm tho to get the 
Preassure and volume. 
reliefs are set around 1500 psi.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Back in the day, you could plumb into the tractors hyd for oil flow. To use loaders on these old tractors, you could install a pipe into the hyd pump at a fitting by the heel of your right foot. It did require you to tie the three point hitch arms to limit their upward travel and you would then use your three point hitch lever to supply oil to the loader valve or in your case the rake.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

skyrydr2 said:


> A powersteering pump from a gm truck with hydra-boost brakes will work awsome! Make sure it is driven at engine speed not pto speed. Most p/s pumps have varible volume and ALL have built in reliefs!(this is what is under the nut the hi preassure hose attaches to) they also have flow regulators inside that can be modified to yield as much as 8gpm plus.
> The pump shaft needs to spin at least 2000 rpm tho to get the
> Preassure and volume.
> reliefs are set around 1500 psi.


Is the flow regulator hard to get to and modify to get better working setup.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

mike10 said:


> Back in the day, you could plumb into the tractors hyd for oil flow. To use loaders on these old tractors, you could install a pipe into the hyd pump at a fitting by the heel of your right foot. It did require you to tie the three point hitch arms to limit their upward travel and you would then use your three point hitch lever to supply oil to the loader valve or in your case the rake.


i have to use the three point for my draw bar so I don't know how to tie it so it will not move and use the same controls for the rake.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

notmydaytoday said:


> i have to use the three point for my draw bar so I don't know how to tie it so it will not move and use the same controls for the rake.


A pair of chains.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The drawback to using this tractors hydraulic system is when you clutch the hydraulic flow stops. The way they did it years ago, and was supplied by some mfgs, is a clamp around the axle housing with a strap that went up through the knuckle where the vertical links attach to the arms on the hyd top cover. A pin was then installed above the knuckle. I think the link limited the upwards movement of the lift arms to about 3/4 of the travel. If the arms went all the way up the system would kick out the flow. You do need an external control valve so you have control over the implement.

Not really recommending doing this only a history lesson.

If you are interested in doing this, I would suggest you visit yesterdays tractors and see if anyone has more information. While I seen it done, I was not involved at that time.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the lesson. I am planning on using the steering pump just didnt know for sure if I could but it looks like it will work for my needs.

thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

notmydaytoday said:


> Is the flow regulator hard to get to and modify to get better working setup.


 No it is pretty easy BUT BE FOR WARNED! It takes a lot more power to turn... and could slip the belt if not done modestly.
If you use the one I mentioned, you won't need to touch it. They have wicked flow all ready.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

skyrydr2 said:


> No it is pretty easy BUT BE FOR WARNED! It takes a lot more power to turn... and could slip the belt if not done modestly.
> If you use the one I mentioned, you won't need to touch it. They have wicked flow all ready.


Sorry miss understood thought you were saying I would need to modify the truck one.

Thanks for the help.

John


----------

